# Turkey opener



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Turkey opens here this Sat. i'm hoping to call in a tom for my nephew. it will be his FIRST game taken ever!


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Mayday turkey 23.5 lbs with 10"beard


----------

